# Vehicle insurance in Spain



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Did you know .....

A friend was recently in an accident between himself (on a motorbike) and a car that was reversing out of a parking space.

When the police arrives, it was soon noted that the car driver did not have insurance and so could not make a claim against my friend. The police told him that he would be fined between 600 and 800 euros. However, as the brokers were still open (until 8 or so), he was told that if he went and got some cover, then he would be able to make a claim!

So, basically, why have insurance? If you have an accident, rush round to a broker (or call them) and get cover immediately. In this way you won't get fined and can then claim on the other parties policy irrespective of who was at fault.

How dumb is that!!?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

In cases like this it is so important to remember one thing: this is Spain...


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Did you know .....
> 
> A friend was recently in an accident between himself (on a motorbike) and a car that was reversing out of a parking space.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it should be illegal!


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Did you know .....
> 
> A friend was recently in an accident between himself (on a motorbike) and a car that was reversing out of a parking space.
> 
> ...


I find it astonishing that a moderator write something without adding some authenticity to the post. There is no suggestion that it is untrue, but this is how urban myths are started. 
The police will have noted the time. Any court of law would take that into consideration when the insurance company take the issue to court!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I wouldn't be too sure that the policman was right... I mean maybe he is, but I wouldn't count on it,


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Aron said:


> I find it astonishing that a moderator write something without adding some authenticity to the post. There is no suggestion that it is untrue, but this is how urban myths are started.
> The police will have noted the time. Any court of law would take that into consideration when the insurance company take the issue to court!


I'm trying hard not to take offence but ...


Firstly, us mods are posters as well, just like anyone else.

Also, I was astounded when I heard what had happened. Today he heard from his insurance company that, indeed, the other party has put in a claim against him and has also denounced him.

So, I would say that this was pretty authentic.

I didn't believe it at first but it seems to be true in that the car driver now seems to have insurance and they have filed against the motorcyclist. We'll just have to see if it goes to court or not.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Aron said:


> *I find it astonishing that a moderator write something without adding some authenticity to the post*. There is no suggestion that it is untrue, but this is how urban myths are started.
> The police will have noted the time. Any court of law would take that into consideration when the insurance company take the issue to court!



seriously?

he was told by someone he knows personally, who is personally involved - what more 'authentication' do you want?


& for the record - moderators follow the same rules as everyone else - no more, no less - we post as people

as moderators we zap spam & adverts & watch that everyone else follows the rules too


so the fact that snikpoh is a mod has no bearing on his post at all


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> I'm trying hard not to take offence but ...
> 
> 
> Firstly, us mods are posters as well, just like anyone else.
> ...


I once wrote something on here I couldn't substantiate and got told off. I appreciate moderators post as well, but who moderates the moderators. I did say there was no suggestion about it being untrue, it's just there isn't a day goes by hardly when someone doesn't have a go at the police and I am referring to other sites as well. We have two police officers in our street and I hear all the bad things they do, but in reality, much is an urban myth!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

oops... I see snikpoh already replied....


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Aron said:


> I once wrote something on here I couldn't substantiate and got told off. I appreciate moderators post as well, but who moderates the moderators. I did say there was no suggestion about it being untrue, it's just there isn't a day goes by hardly when someone doesn't have a go at the police and I am referring to other sites as well. We have two police officers in our street and I hear all the bad things they do, but in reality, much is an urban myth!


I wasn't having a go at the police at all! I just find it a very strange scenario - I was more concerned with the fact that one can go and buy insurance after the event and still be covered (nothing to do with the police at all).

In the UK, you have the right to make a claim against the other party's insurance irrespective of whether you have any insurance yourself or not. 

[and I know this because a close family friend owns and runs an underwriting company in UK - he is a senior underwriter himself]


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> I wasn't having a go at the police at all! I just find it a very strange scenario - I was more concerned with the fact that one can go and buy insurance after the event and still be covered (nothing to do with the police at all).
> 
> In the UK, you have the right to make a claim against the other party's insurance irrespective of whether you have any insurance yourself or not.
> 
> [and I know this because a close family friend owns and runs an underwriting company in UK - he is a senior underwriter himself]


A friend told me the other day that a woman got her car crushed because she had no insurance after a police stopped her. Now, I can't substantiate that because I was told by a friend. That, I would not have written because I don't know if it's true, but once a moderator says it's okay, then we can say what we like. 
I shall say no more on this subject. It is not in my interest to fall out with anyone, we all have our own opinions!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Aron said:


> A friend told me the other day that a woman got her car crushed because she had no insurance after a police stopped her. Now, I can't substantiate that because I was told by a friend. That, I would not have written because I don't know if it's true, but once a moderator says it's okay, then we can say what we like.
> I shall say no more on this subject. It is not in my interest to fall out with anyone, we all have our own opinions!


 - that would be third hand though - someone who knows someone

snikpoh's personally knows the person involved .... so it's different 

& I'll say it again... what he is allowed to post has nothing to do with him being a mod

& he was only asking if anyone knew if it could actually be legal, in any case


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> - that would be third hand though - someone who knows someone
> 
> snikpoh's personally knows the person involved .... so it's different
> 
> ...


Everything that was written here was in good English grammar. Did the police actually say what they did, or was it mis translated. We don't know, being third hand is one thing, but being secondhand is no different. As a moderator you should appreciate that everything we write gets put on the World Wide Web. We should try to make it accurate, or we just create more disinformation for people to read.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Aron said:


> Everything that was written here was in good English grammar. Did the police actually say what they did, or was it mis translated. We don't know, being third hand is one thing, but being secondhand is no different. As a moderator you should appreciate that everything we write gets put on the World Wide Web. We should try to make it accurate, or we just create more disinformation for people to read.


it's a forum - he was relating an incident - he wanted to know if anyone knew the answer to his query

if anyone does know, the answer will be there - atm t doesn't look as if anyone does though

nothing to do with me or anyone else being a mod - so please stop bringing that into the picture - it's irrelevant

moderators don't decide what people post - unless we know for a fact that the info is inaccurate & then we'd question it - but then so would any member - again - nothing to do with being a mod





btw - this is getting way to close to rule-breaking territory (rule 5) so please - no more discussion of moderation


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm astounded that one person can spoil the integrity of a post and for no purpose! So I'm closing it for now

Jo


----------

